# Tow Vehicule For 250Rs



## jfmasson (Oct 22, 2018)

Hello All,

I recently purchased a 2011 Outback 250RS, 10th anniversary edition, the trailer I always wanted because the configuration is perfect for me and my needs.

Now, I own a 2007 F150 FX-4 with a V8 5.4 liter triton engine.

Question is simple. Is my truck suitable to pull this without issue or should I be thinking of going to an F250 or a 2500?

My former trailer was a Keystone Flagstaff 23LB. It did not cause any issues with my truck however the Outback 205RS is twice it's UVW.

Any 250RS owners out there, what's pulling your units?

Can I get away with keping my F-150?

Any info would be appreciated


----------



## Tekoanme (Jul 22, 2017)

jfmasson said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I recently purchased a 2011 Outback 250RS, 10th anniversary edition, the trailer I always wanted because the configuration is perfect for me and my needs.
> Now, I own a 2007 F150 FX-4 with a V8 5.4 liter triton engine.
> ...


----------



## Tekoanme (Jul 22, 2017)

I have a 230rs 5800 lbs & a 2005 fx4 5.4. Towing is acaptable on flat ground & rarely in mountains. If going to mountains often, recommend diesel. Also consider timbren suspension enhancement system. Help level truck, support weight, & prevent roll in curves. The half ton will do the job, trailer brakes help stop, just don't pull out on front of traffic.


----------



## RickyandSamantha (Aug 27, 2018)

We have a 2018 250urs and pull it no problem with our 2015 F-150. it has the max tow package with the 3.5l ecoboost. towing is rated at 11,900lbs. plenty of power and plenty of spring with the weight distribution hitch.


----------

